

Quantum Entanglement Camera Images Object with Photons That Never Come Near It - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/semiconductors/devices/quantum-entanglement-camera

======
tucif
The preprint of the paper is avalable on the arxiv, in case you don't have a
nature subscription:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1401.4318](http://arxiv.org/abs/1401.4318)

